# The Propaganda Game - North Korea Documentary



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

If you have Netflix this is now available and worth 90 minutes.

A Spanish journalist does a mostly Western perspective journalistic view of the DPRK.

It's amazing the indoctrination and complete manipulation that happens in the modern world. But it does.

Some of the stuff we hear isn't quite true, but some of it isn't far off either.

The U.S. is basically portrayed to the people of North Korea as evil as the Nazis from the moment they are born.

If this weren't made after "The Interview" I'd say it was the basis for the spoof movie because it's pretty laughable at times.

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

If you take the children, and start instilling in them ideas from the time they can first speak, into adulthood what can you expect?
Not trying to be funny, but I have the same thoughts when I think of all the liberal teachers in our country, and the higher in education we go, the greater percentage of racial liberals we have. Add to that, most of Hollywood's movie people, and New York's tv big wigs are extreme liberals. All this influencing our own children, is there any question how Obama got elected twice? Or how someone like Hilary has a good chance of becoming our next prez? Honestly, I am more worried about our country than N. Korea.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> If you take the children, and start instilling in them ideas from the time they can first speak, into adulthood what can you expect?
> Not trying to be funny, but I have the same thoughts when I think of all the liberal teachers in our country, and the higher in education we go, the greater percentage of racial liberals we have. Add to that, most of Hollywood's movie people, and New York's tv big wigs are extreme liberals. All this influencing our own children, is there any question how Obama got elected twice? Or how someone like Hilary has a good chance of becoming our next prez? Honestly, I am more worried about our country than N. Korea.


Exactly right. Keep in mind this is exactly how the Muslims indoctrinate their young as well.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Already happening

Elementary School Students Taught Pro-Obama Songs - CBS News

?He?s Our Man, Yes We Can!?: Pro-Obama Song Taught to Kindergarteners at TX School | TheBlaze.com

ALERT: This is What Common Core is Teaching Kids About Obama...Parents Are Outraged [PICTURE]


----------

